# Codes,Inspections and Enforcement



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Florida has some of the strictest building codes in the U.S.Living in Missouri I see alot of hack installations.When I was roofing in Florida our work was inspected and the FBC was and is the roofers bible.

I have roofed in many states and by far Florida has some of the nicest installations I have seen.If the installation is wrong then before your final payment all has to be corrected.IMO that saves the homeowner.As with anything nothing is 100% fail safe.

I think every state should have stricter codes,inspections and enforcement.But another down fall is when states acquire these new laws the system is a mess until the bugs get worked out.

What are your thoughts with this matter ?

Do you think the roofing industry needs a face lift in terms of residential codes,inspections and enforcement ?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

It would sure get rid of the hacks and lowballers..:thumbup:


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Interloc said:


> It would sure get rid of the hacks and lowballers..:thumbup:


It does nothing to the lowballers at all! The lowballers do their labor for nothing. Materials are created fairley equal wherever you are. i.e. if your bidding a project in Saint Paul against 3 other roofers their prices for material prices are going to be relaitve. It's the labor that kills you.

I do belive in code enforcment. I DO NOT belive in state mandated licenseing. If someone has general liability, work comp, and an ICC/IBC cert for the trade he wants to work he should be able do do whatever the hell he wants. 

Having been licensed in California and Utah I can tell you that the tests required for general contractors is an absolute joke! If you can't pass the test the first time you should NEVER be allowed to have a license.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

LCG said:


> It does nothing to the lowballers at all! The lowballers do their labor for nothing. .


 how long would that last?..if there makin nothing??


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Interloc said:


> how long would that last?..if there makin nothing??


I have to agree with you Interloc,,,*IF* codes,inspections and enforcement is in effect then hopefully one would want to adjust pricing accordingly.

Lowballers will *ALWAYS* exist,,,The ONLY thing they can offer is price.They have no real warranties because at their prices they have a very small chance of being in business pass the initial workmanship warranty.

You have to pay for quality.Good thing is the quality specialists (Lack of better words) cost more because they don't sell themselves out to compete with the ja** offs that eat peanuts.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Interloc said:


> how long would that last?..if there makin nothing??


I know, your preaching to the choir.

Having started in California I can tell you that it exists and continues to exist. Cali is one of the most over regulated places in America, yet it still goes on.

I guess if a contractor get's his help from the Depot parking lot and pay peanuts it will continue to happen.

It's mostly guys in the residential roofing side of things that do it for nothing. Commercial demands a higher price. 

Here in Wyoming we are what you might call "self regulated". There are only a hanfull of "truley" qualified contractors in the area and most of us are on the same page for pricing. So it goes to show that over regulating does nothing for pricing. Market value drives Wyoming prices and the prices are good. Market value drives the prices in Cali and the prices are horrible. So I really don't know the answer.

Living in a more populated area will drive prices down naturally. There is simply more compitition and more people doing it the wrong way. I am a Wyoming boy born and bred so my feeling's on government border on anarchy.

One thing I can say about the licensing issue is this. It is not for the contractor. It is for the customer! In over 8 years of contracting in California and Utah I had 3 people ask for my license. In Utah not all area's were what I called " Inspection zones" Meaning they didn't require inspections in some areas depending on the municipality. The licensing did nothing for the pricing and did nothing for the customer. The customer wouldn't ask for licensing and wouldn't do their research. If your customer is unwilling to do their due dilligence than the whole discussion is useless.

The real question may actually be: How do we as contractors help to educate our customers?

*Give me liberty or give me death!*


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Regulation is nothing without enforcement. Actually regulation without enforcement is a hindrance to the honest business who choose to police themselves. But for those who don't play by the rules, adding more rules won't matter to them, unless with those rules come punishments.


----------

